# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Meta Platforms, Inc., online social networking service, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

former Facebook, Inc.

Website - meta.com

youtube.com/meta

facebook.com/Meta

twitter.com/Meta

linkedin.com/company/meta

linkedin.com/company/facebook

instagram.com/meta

Meta Platforms, Inc. on Wikipedia

Facebook on Wikipedia

Divisions and Subsidiaries:

Meta Quest

Reality Labs

Meta AI

Novi Financial, Inc.

Co-founder, CEO anf Chairman - Mark Elliot Zuckerberg 

Co-founder - Eduardo Saverin

CTO - Andrew Bosworth

COO - Sheryl Sandberg

VP and Chief AI scientist - Yann LeCun

President, Global Affairs - Nick Clegg

VP of AI - Jerome Pesenti

Director, CTRL Labs - Ira Snyder

WhatsApp Inc. was acquired by Facebook in February 2014 for approximately US$19.3 billion.

Projects and products:

Meta Quest Pro, mixed reality (MR) headset

Meta Quest 2, stand-alone VR Headset

BlenderBot, AI chatbot

Make-A-Video, AI system that generates videos from text

Make-A-Scene, digital painting

Meta Store

Project CAIRaoke, conversational AI

Meta Avatars, lifelike virtual avatars

Ray-Ban Stories, smart glasses

Droidlet, open-sources robotics development platform

Habitat, simulation platform for research in Embodied AI

wristband

Instagram, photo and video sharing social networking service

Deepfake Detection Challenge

Blender, open-domain chatbot

Messenger Rooms, virtual hangouts

ReAgent, applied reinforcement learning platform

Metaverse

Meta Horizon Worlds, VR world

Map With AI service

PyRobot, open source robotics research platform

Diem, cryptocurrency

Portal, smart display

Gameroom, Windows desktop gaming platform

HACS (Human Action Clips and Segments), video dataset

Intel Nervana NNP (Neural Network Processor)

Open Neural Network Exchange (ONNX), format for deep learning models

ParlAI, software platform for dialog research

Spaces, social VR platform

Spark AR Studio, augmented reality developer platform

Masks, augmented reality selfie

DeepText, deep learning-based text understanding engine

Surround 360, open source VR camera

Messenger Platform for Messenger, bot framework

Facebook F8, annual gathering of developer community

Facebook Connect, annual conference

M, personal digital assistant

Aquila, solar-powered unmanned plane

Facebook Messenger, instant messaging service

DeepFace, deep learning facial recognition system

Bombyx, wrapping power lines with fiber cable

----------


## Airicist

Facebook buying Oculus VR for $2 billion

Published on Mar 25, 2014

Facebook to acquire Oculus VR for $2 billion... and 'Minecraft' creator Notch cancels the Oculus Rift version as a result. Crazy day!

Article "Facebook buying Oculus VR for $2 billion"

Article "'Minecraft' creator cancels Oculus Rift version following Facebook acquisition"

Article "Virtual reality made me believe I was someone else"

Article "Oculus investor says Facebook purchase is like 'Google buying Android in 2005'"

----------


## Airicist

Oculus & Facebook - What Will Happen to the Future of VR? 

Published on Mar 29, 2014




> We all know that Facebook bought out Oculus, and thereby, Oculus Rift- changing the future of VR headsets for years to come! But is it a good or bad change? Many on the internet were unhappy about the buyout, including Notch, but Oculus leadership has said that their missions won't be compromised. If the major buyout awful? Or incredible? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Kristen Nedopak (Founder, The Geekie Awards, Skyrim Parodies) discuss


.

----------


## Airicist

Article "First WhatsApp Then Oculus, Now Facebook Buys ProtoGeo Moves Fitness App: Social Network Joins Nike & Samsung, Apple Planning iWatch and iOS Healthbook"

by Kevin Li
May 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Facebook CTO talks up solar-powered drones 

Published on Mar 26, 2015




> At Facebook's F8 conference, Mike Schroepfer, the company's CTO, discusses Facebook's plan to make Internet access more ubiquitous through the use of solar-powered drone technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Buiding AI is hard — so Facebook is building AI that builds AI"

by Cade Metz
May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook spares humans by fighting offensive photos with AI"

by Josh Constine
May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Plans Smartwatch With Focus on Messaging, Health"

by Alex Heath and Wayne Ma
February 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook adds Shops to WhatsApp, among other e-commerce updates"

by Amanda Silberling
June 22, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook is planning to rebrand the company with a new name"
Mark Zuckerberg wants to be known for building the metaverse

by Alex Heath
October 19, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Kills ‘Hey Facebook’ Voice Command for Portal Amid Customer ‘Confusion’"

by Sylvia Varnham O'Regan
October 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "FACEBOOK 'META' CHANGE
Trademark Applicants Will Sell to Zuck ...
FOR $20 MILLION!!!"

November 1, 2021

metapcs.com

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Internal documents show Facebook's Meta-minded CTO, Andrew Bosworth, blaming hate-speech posts on 'demand' for such content"

by Kali Hays , Candy Cheng , and Rob Price
November 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "To Build the Metaverse, Meta First Wants to Build Stores"
The social networking company has discussed opening physical stores to showcase its virtual reality and augmented reality devices.

by Mike Isaac
November 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta spent $10 billion on the metaverse in 2021, dragging down profit."
Quarterly profits decreased 8 percent, to $10.3 billion, from a year earlier. Shares of Meta’s stock plunged about 22 percent in after-hours trading.

by Mike Isaac
February 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "‘Live in the future’: Zuckerberg unveils company overhaul amid shift to metaverse"
CEO of company formerly called Facebook touts pivot at all-hands meeting as he faces investment concerns

by Kari Paul
February 16, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg wants his employees to be 'Metamates,' putting their 'ship' and crew before themselves"

by Katie Canales
February 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook's obsession with everything 'meta' is getting annoying"
Metamates, ahoy!

by Stan Schroeder
February 16, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg made a big announcement to employees and the Internet can’t stop laughing"

by Dan Tracer
February 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta is hiring 10,000 people to build its virtual-reality universe. The company's top recruiter explains how to nail the interview."

by Rachel DuRose
February 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta just made its first big metaverse pitch to advertisers. Here's what people there said about it."

by Patrick Coffee
February 18, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ugh, Zuckerberg's Metaverse Isn't as Dead as We All Hoped"
Meta's Horizon Worlds social platform has seen 10x growth since launching in December.

by Phillip Tracy
February 18, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Launching Facebook Reels Globally and New Ways for Creators to Make Money"

February 22, 2022

"Meta launches Reels in Facebook globally, with more ads and editing features"
Facebook’s TikTok clone gets a wider launch

by James Vincent
February 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta's Zuckerberg unveils AI projects aimed at building metaverse future"

by Elizabeth Culliford
February 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Facebook owner Meta targets finance with ‘Zuck Bucks’ and creator coins"
Social media group seeks alternative revenue streams as popularity of its main products falls

by Hannah Murphy
April 6, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg’s augmented reality"
Meta is racing to release its first AR glasses in 2024, but sources believe it’ll take a lot longer for them to become mainstream

by Alex Heath
April 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Making the metaverse: What it is, how it will be built, and why it matters"

by Nick Clegg
May 18, 2022

"We (skim)read Meta’s metaverse manifesto so you don’t have to…"

by Natasha Lomas
May 19, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Zuckerberg details his plan to move your digital items across the metaverse"
Also, the Meta Pay rebrand is here

by Mitchell Clark
June 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg envisions a billion people in the metaverse spending hundreds of dollars each"

by Jordan Novet
June 22, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta top executive Nick Clegg explains Facebook’s futuristic plans for the metaverse"
“It sounds like some sort of science fiction.” But over time, it could become second nature.

by Shirin Ghaffary
July 1, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta is dumping Facebook logins as its metaverse ID system"

by Lucas Matney
July 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Zuckerberg says Meta and Apple are in ‘very deep, philosophical competition’ to build the metaverse"
“This is a competition of philosophies and ideas,” Meta’s CEO recently told employees

by Alex Heath
July 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta reports Q2 operating loss of $2.8B for its metaverse division"

by Dean Takahashi
July 27, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mark Zuckerberg should dial down the metaverse crap and make Facebook 'Facebook' again"

by Travis Clark 
October 23, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Time to Get Fit — an Open Letter from Altimeter to Mark Zuckerberg (and the Meta Board of Directors)"

October 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "“Mark has surrounded himself with sycophants”: Zuckerberg’s big bet on the Metaverse is backfiring"
Despite plummeting stock prices, massive layoffs, and deep skepticism in Silicon Valley, the Facebook cofounder is sticking with his Meta rebrand. “There is no question that AR and VR are the future,” says one startup cofounder. “It’s just a matter of when.” 

by Nick Bilton
November 16, 2022

----------

